

Apple is in big trouble according to Paul Hochman - maguay
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/40731/apple-is-in-big-trouble

======
maguay
To me, this is an incredibly backwards way of thinking. First, most of Apple's
recent successes have been because of 3rd party developers. The App Stores
wouldn't be worth anything without awesome apps from 3rd party developers.
Then, Apple products are open enough to work, say, with Ford's own cars, so
they're at least up to that standard.

Does Ford let you buy a copy of their SYNC software (other than the fact you
can buy Windows CE and customize it yourself...) and run it on your GM car? By
his own definition, Apple's just as open as Ford here, in an entirely
different industry.

